# Where to fish in dubai



## dubaifish

Hello all

Can anyone help me with info on fishing in Dubai/Sharjah/Ajman from the bank or beach. I know there’s fish here as we caught dozens offshore but would like to use the gear I’ve brought all the way from from Oz.

Things like where to fish, bait?, time? fish species? .

Any help would be very much appreciated. All posts on this forum and others regarding fishing seem to go nowhere! I'm sure someone out there holds the key.

I'm not asking for someone’s favorite fishing spot just somewhere to start and I will go from there.

Cheers,
Jarrod


----------



## Andy Capp

You can use your bait and tackle at some very surpising places in Dubai and Ajman. My "mates" recommend Imperial Suites, Jockeys and Yorks. 

Enjoy toying with the fish on your rod....


----------



## crazymazy1980

Have you not tried google, there are plenty of links...

places to fish in Dubai - Google Search


----------



## Andy Capp

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mrjamie79

you could try dubai mall......


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

Hello dubaifish

These some places you can fish from.. the white circle its in dubai and sharjah. The red circle it’s in dubai inside the Mamzar Beach Park, and I don’t know if they will let you fish. If you plane to go to fish... the bait you can use ( shrimp, sardine, squid). Time to fish... (One hour before sunset until dark) . and (one hour before sunrise until no Bite)and at night with full moon. These some pic of kind of fish..
I hope this info will help.. for us we go deep in the sea to fish.


----------



## Guest

Eating anything in the sea in Dubai is nasty!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

JoeyDee said:


> Eating anything in the sea in Dubai is nasty!


don’t worry the fish you see in the market. It’s been caught from deep sea. The nearest its one hour far in the sea.


----------



## samersamir

*Jumierah*



mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hello dubaifish
> 
> These some places you can fish from.. the white circle its in dubai and sharjah. The red circle it’s in dubai inside the Mamzar Beach Park, and I don’t know if they will let you fish. If you plane to go to fish... the bait you can use ( shrimp, sardine, squid). Time to fish... (One hour before sunset until dark) . and (one hour before sunrise until no Bite)and at night with full moon. These some pic of kind of fish..
> I hope this info will help.. for us we go deep in the sea to fish.


Hi.. do you know some places near the palm jumierah .
thanks in advance


----------



## Laowei

Closest place is down on the break water down by Sheraton Jumeria beach resort down JBR, if you drive a long JBR its at the end. There is a small round a bout take the dirt path off the right to the break water.Other wise all along Jumeria beach area off any off the break waters. 

Fishing off the beach is not allowed. At the moment be prepared to fish shoulder to shoulder with guys using plastic bottles and bits of line to catch their supper 

Dont forget to apply for your fishing permit, the municipality will occasionally check for permits. Permits are free and can be applied for on-line (although they do ask some dumb questions) and the process is easy once you have the million and one pieces of paper.

Note dumb questions include. How many fish are you going to catch and what type of fish. So the ability to foresess the future is creeping into the beaurocracy process Even need to put in your car registration number, with the preceeding letter selected from a pull down box. Mine is N, box only goes to L and it was an issue as they couldnt process my license initially


----------



## Nightshadow

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hello dubaifish
> 
> These some places you can fish from.. the white circle its in dubai and sharjah. The red circle it’s in dubai inside the Mamzar Beach Park, and I don’t know if they will let you fish. If you plane to go to fish... the bait you can use ( shrimp, sardine, squid). Time to fish... (One hour before sunset until dark) . and (one hour before sunrise until no Bite)and at night with full moon. These some pic of kind of fish..
> I hope this info will help.. for us we go deep in the sea to fish.


Excellent response! Ive learned a few new things off of this.


----------



## shoeb

laowei good information i must say every should remember while fishing we need to clear environment also ....


----------

